# Work on the B & O RR



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

That is Bee & Owl RR.
We started back in March building a stone wall so we could start with a level area.
Then we back filled and graded in April.
Started laying track in June.
We had trains running in July.
Installing bents for the trestle work now. August


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

Great work!


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ohh, The Bee and Owl RR.....when I saw "B&O" I thought you were talking about the Bear and Ostrich RR. 
Nice location! Should be a cool railroad once you get things up and running. I can foresee many nights of cooking out and running trains.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

s4
I have had bears on the back porch but if an ostrich showed up we would shoot it.
We a have camp fire about every other weekend out there so lot's of time to run trains.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*B&O build update.*

After 108 bents we have trains running again.
I still have some bridges to build this winter.

We hosted the Nov. OGRS club yesterday and had a great time.
The train in the photos ran for over an hour non stop with no problems.
After the meeting was over a leaf fell on the track and the last 3 cars came unhooked.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a fun layout! Good job.
I see the bee hives on the ground, are the owl hives up in the trees? I can't say I've ever seen an owl hive, got a picture of them?
Anyway, great railroad!
John


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks John
Don't have any Owl's in my hives just along our drive. (Hoot Owl Lane)
I might have to build some Owl boxes this winter since I don't need to build bee hives this year.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, great looking trestles! That's a lot of bents. Layout is looking sharp.

-Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, looking good! Please continue to update with pictures!

Greg


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim I totally missed your postings here, looks great, sorry we missed your meeting,, You sure have a nice trestle work. I am sure things will slow down for the winter. Always in need of structures, to be built inside.
Looking really great, with lots to come, and yes keep us posted with any new pics.
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dennis
We co hosted our church's progressive Christmas dinner last Saturday so we are ready for Christmas.
Julie gave me the go ahead to start building again.
I have the church for the trailer cut out and assembly has started.
I will start cutting wood for our layout church this Saturday after the Christmas party.
See you there.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just found this. Looks great. You are making great progress. 

JJ


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks John
How far are you from Apache Junction.
My Mom is a snow bird and she was checking out a layout at a museum some place out there and asked if I new of any others she could see.
She was going to our monthly meetings here in Mo. before she went west.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Latest up date on the B & O RR.
I picked up a Pola Station kit for my wife as she is not liking the idea of assembling a wood kit just yet.
Here are some pictures of her assembling her first model kit ever.
She is doing a great job and is having fun.

Also a shot of my engine shelf.
The Polar Express & my 36 Ton 2- truck Shay (that just came TODAY) are not up there yet.
Our daughter posted a video on my Facebook page but I cant figure out how to post a link.
It's under Jim Evans


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Keep up the good work Julie. 
Jim , Tom and Mary came over today to measure up for the water mill.
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Dennis
I am getting ready to paint the church.
The siding is all on and half the roof is shingled.
Waiting on the glue to set before starting the other side.
It will be finished buy the 9 th.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*Video*

I would like to thank every one here on MLS that helped us this past year.
CHRISTmas day last year Julie asked if we could run our new/used G scale train outside?
We have no master plan, just going with what works or making it work! 
Here is a video our daughter did on CHRISTmas day .






I cant imagine what it will look like next CHRISTmas.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks very nice Jim, next year it will probably be all covered in snow,, 
Dennis


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*My first scratch build*

Here are some pictures of my first scratch built building.
This Church is for OGRS's trailer. http://forums.mylargescale.com/29-beginner-s-forum/57978-train-layout-trailer.html?highlight=trailer

It is made of foam craft board covered with popsicle sticks. (No I did NOT eat them all)
The doors and windows are from Stoneworks.
I did not have any patterns just started building.
My wife will be starting a Church kit for our RR and I will be starting a gas station kit tonight from Smith Pond Junction.
She has finished her Pola train station all but the roof as it was missing a piece and Im still trying to locate one.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*We are BUILDING*

Julie has completed her first wood building.
It is the Church kit from Smith Pond Junction.
She struggled some understanding angles and over lap but she made every cut and glue joint.
I think it was harder for me to show her how to do it with out cutting her wood.
I will up load pictures of the General store I built tomorrow.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

*We are BUILDING*

I worked on the General Store kit from Smith Pond Junction.
I added a back door and modified the roof so it is removeable.
I will be adding an ABS base and this way I can store the added figures inside the building they are used with.

The hinges do work. I found them at Micro Mark.


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

WOW 
It has been 8 months since I last up dated this thread.
We/I have been busy this year.
I rebuilt the raised part of our deck and added railings, river, trolley line and a circus line.
We should have a video soon.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=19m3eLrZzKy9ujEr7U04azxKzjOOiV8R9qw
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1pU8Qa7KgaTuTtF8g5jst_v9Dpw5oHcJr9g
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1m29U0oLfCuOfU2o8p6o-TVeloX95gAOGIQ
https://drive.google.com/open?id=16m8CbQh8LYy9p3AR5YCudtEAMca4ac4H3w
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1sOCK46YmGCZBWmRO_SgF8Nbqb44Qx9nPag


----------

